# Engine losing power under load



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

*My name is George and I am a new member and this is my first post. I have a 8HP B&S engine on a mulcher that runs fine, but when you put a load in it , it starts to sputter and loses power. It was running fine up to the other day. Now when it is idling it will sputter and die out. The engines model # 190412 Type 3020-01. Any help would be appreicated.*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello George, and welcome to Hobby Talk.

It's sounds like you may have a problem with the carburetor on your engine. It may have a little dirt or other foreign material inside that is restricting fuel flow through the jet.

Since your carburetor is adjustable, I would try a simple adjustment first. The condition you describe, makes me think that the engine is running too lean (not enough fuel). You can try turning the lower adjustment screw out (counter clockwise) 1/8 to 1/4 turn and see if the running improves any. For the idle there is a screw on the front top of the carburetor (almost directly opposite of the fuel inlet where the fuel line is attached) you can also try opening this adjustment screw (counter clockwise) 1/16 to 1/8 turn as well.

Let us know what you find and we can go from there.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Pulled the high speed jet out and it has a slight mark on it. Went to the parts store and found out they closed up. Will go to another tomorow and get one and see what happens.


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rebuilt the carb, cleaned gas tank, changed the fuel filter Engine is running fine. Thanks everyone....George


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Great! Glad to hear you got it going, Thanks for the update...


----------

